# Sticky situation



## Tweegs (Sep 8, 2007)

This tree is in my wood lot. 
I would just let Mother Nature take care of it, but it is blocking my path to about 30 sap buckets and there is no other way around it.

I don’t care which way it falls, as long as it isn’t on me.
Knee jerk says to tie a rope low on the crown (now on the ground) and use the tractor to give it a yank. Thought being that the crown will move the direction it is being pulled and the trunk should go the opposite way, away from me. With all of those branches supporting it though, the crown may walk a bit first and send that trunk in an unpredictable direction. I do have enough rope to get the tractor farther from the tree than the trunk is tall and unless someone has a better option, it may be what I have to do.

The tractor is in the second pic for scale. The rear tires are 4 foot tall.

Apologies for the dark pictures, the light was bad.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Can't see much detail but will throw a few ideas out. I assume you can't safely get high and top it down or you wouldn't be posting this. That would be my first choice but you'd need a bucket for that. I would dare do it from a ladder. An arborist could handle this easy but they are trained and experienced. Loggers like us need to keep our feet on the ground. 

If you can get more rope, you can run the rope around a nearby tree and pull from a 45 to 90 angle. A pulley would be ideal but with the right species (smooth bark) you can often use the tree itself. I have done this before and know it can be effective. When the tension in various branches and parts of the tree release and throw debris, it will normally throw it along the general axis of where the tension is being applied. That's just a general rule though, tension can build up/be applied/suddenly released from any angle in any direction in a situation like that without you being able to predict it. 

If the branch seems to be still connected well enough, limb as much of the top (now on the ground) as you safely can. Every missile you remove now is one less. 

Finally, is the tree itself something you have to keep? It looks like from the picture, even though the branch would make it a trickier drop, you could fall the main tree safely. Maybe if I was there in person I'd say it's a bad idea but looks doable in the picture. 

Could you limb the top as I stated enough to lash the branch to the main trunk? If you can do that, you could drop the main tree predictably without having to worry that the branch was going to flop around and make the tree do weird pirouettes or something. 

Do not think that this little tree is no match for your tractor. Even relatively small trees can make a tractor seem like a toy when they build tension and that tension is greater than the tractor can get traction etc. A small tree can toss a 6000 pound tractor like a Tonka truck. 

I'm glad you are taking this seriously because these "little" branches and trees like this will bite you if you take them lightly and do not plan. Whatever you do, have someone there when you drop it as a safety observor (to call the meat wagon :icon_cheesygrin: ). Make sure the observor is well away from the action. Branches can be thrown incredibly far. Always have two esacpe routes. Clear ALL ground clutter and debris from these routes. Don't fail to do this. Make note of the widow makers that you can identify with the naked eye. Plan your activity to not be under one if you can. 

Have a designated "stopping place" at the end of both of your escape routes so that you are not standing beneath any branches while things settle down. Make sure there no hidden vines beneath leaves/debris/ground flora connected branches to your tree. I almost got killed this way once. It was not "close" it was R-E-A-L C-L-O-S-E.

Wear a helmet and chaps if you have them. If you don't have a helmet go to the hardware store and buy just a regular hard hat with a strap. Even a very small branch falling on your noggin will do unbelievable damage.


----------



## Oscar (Jun 7, 2008)

Had same and/or similar situations with some regularity. If you can secure a length of rope towards top of limb then secure it with 8-10' slack to other solid structure close by (including standing trunk), attach long chain or tow strap min of 20' to lower 1/3 of limb and pull with slow consistent force (1st gear low side) from each angle it will likely come down and drop at ft of stump. I have also jerked with some force using the perverbial (Snap Strap) fancy stretching tow strap with considerable success. You will be ok as long as your able to safely secure the large end to the stump or close by rigid structure, when it comes loose it can't buck out any farther than the lead you tied it off with at the upper portion! A simple slip knott will work and you can throw the rope around it from the ground usind a piece of wood as a hook or weight. However, with all that being said, TT has the best possible suggestion, if you can just cut the whole thing down:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Nate1778 (Mar 10, 2008)

Whatever you do with that tractor, my dads best friend was killed doing exactly what your thinking about doing. He tied the branch to the back of the tractor, branch didn't move and tractor literally flipped over on him essentially crushing him to death to the horror of his onlooking wife and kids. If your going to yank, yank from the front, not back, or have a roll bar on your tractor. Just some words of wisdom learned the hard way........


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Oh boy Nate makes the most important point of all I can't believe I left that out. It's the same reason I never drag logs out of the woods with a tractor. I always pull from the front with a tractor when I even use one to pull anything.

Glad you mentioned that Nate!!!


----------



## Tweegs (Sep 8, 2007)

Nate1778 said:


> Whatever you do with that tractor, my dads best friend was killed doing exactly what your thinking about doing. He tied the branch to the back of the tractor, branch didn't move and tractor literally flipped over on him essentially crushing him to death to the horror of his onlooking wife and kids. If your going to yank, yank from the front, not back, or have a roll bar on your tractor. Just some words of wisdom learned the hard way........


 
Learned that lesson early in life.
Grew up with a ’49 John Deere B. Unsupervised one day I tried to pull a stump. Didn’t have any luck moving it, but I did manage to get the front end of that tractor about 3 feet off the ground before getting the clutch back in. Happened so fast too. Was thankful I didn’t take a running start at it. Always pull from the front….always.

Dropped about 15 dead ash trees around the property over last summer. I’ve had pretty good luck dropping them where I wanted…well, I did get the fence with one but I was going to take that section out anyway. Gave myself a head start on that project. :laughing:

A standing tree can be tricky enough, but I’ve never tackled anything like this before. Better to get some input from more experienced folk, and who better to ask?

I like the idea of roping the crown off to the main trunk and dropping it all at once, hadn’t thought of that. Looks like it wants to fall downhill and that’s a good place for it, should land right on my path. Nothing overhead to slow it down. Once I get it on the ground I’ll see how far gone it is. My guess is it’s only suitable for firewood at best.

Appreciate the input guys, thanks a bunch!


----------



## drcollins804 (Jan 11, 2008)

Nate and TT
I understand where you are coming from. Older tractors usually didn't have an underbelly pull point and you had to use a draw bar attached to the arms. These had a high pivot point that would literally let a tractor pull itself over and flip. If the tractor has a draw bar that is attached to the belly of the tractor this won't be a problem. However I have seen the tractor in the picture with both types of linkage so would echo that pulling from the front is probably the best option. I lost a great uncle to an old farmall when the wagon of hay he was pulling flipped the tractor when he started up a small grade. I had to take my loader tractor to move the tractor the next week. I don't want to have to repeat that trip ever.
David


----------



## Kirk Allen (Nov 7, 2006)

Im with felling the main tree. Leave good escape routes in all driections possible and take your time!


----------



## dirtclod (May 7, 2008)

I can't see the break point at the top so I can't tell exactly what you're up against. I had a very close call with a ~15" DBH straight white oak once. We were cutting firewood from an area that had been logged. The loggers had dropped a large red oak and it broke the smaller white oak in half about 30' up. The top was touching the ground and it was still hanging tight. I limbed the top and left the leader hanging about 4' off the ground. When I felled the tree it started in the direction I aimed it then the leader hit the ground, spun the tree a little, then the butt sprung back towards me. I was unharmed but the saw was crushed.

If possible, I would pull the top out before felling the tree. But I can't see exactly how well it's holding. I grew up on a hilly farm. We had lots of brands and types of tractors over the years. I know how to use them safely. I'll take them past what I would advise less experienced operators to do. Keep your foot on the clutch at the ready and make sure the tractor is in line with the pull. Some things are hard to describe how to set them up and get the job done without being there first hand. But flipping a tractor and getting killed isn't worth it. (Am I sending mixed messages here?:laughing


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

dirtclod said:


> (Am I sending mixed messages here?:laughing


I doubt it. I think you said the same thing I did but with about 30% less words. 

I would pull the top too if I was there and sure it was safe. But like we all agree, it isn't possible to know looking at a picture. 

Lashing the limb to the trunk after limbing the top is my choice. But that means knowing the hanger is well hung, so to speak.


----------



## Tweegs (Sep 8, 2007)

There looks to be a 1" X 6" strap of wood holding the crown and trunk together, hinge like. 

Hard for this blind old phart to be really sure about the size of the strap from that distance though, so I can't say how well the hanger is hung :shifty:.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

As long as it's hung enough to get the job done is all that matters. I hope a certain super hero doesn't see this thread. 

On a serious note, when you limb that top remember those "tiny" branches have a lot of tension too. They can pinch your saw easily but in the right circumstances they can also "throw" the blade into your leg, or one can gash open your face. They sting like the dickens when they slap you. I wouldn't know from experience I have never made any mistakes logging before. :icon_rolleyes:

Limb the top only as much as needed since you're going to lash it to the tree. All you're looking to do is get the top trimmed enough to be able to have a good working area on the tree, beneath the upside-down top. 

Let us know how it goes. Film it if you can!


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

This is not me after not making a "logging mistake". I was just minding my own business logging away, when a very small meteorite whizzed by and barely scraped my nose. 

I did not have a mirror and was deep in the woods, a long way from the truck so I snapped this picture so I could assess the damage. It stung. If it looks like my eyes are still watery from the shock of the force that's because my eyes are still watery from the shock of the force.

Had this been due to a "logging mistake" you could tuck this away in the back of your mind about how easy it is to have a close call. 

I do suggest you have a meteorite guard stand duty while you are cutting though because those things will sneak up on you when you least expect it. :nerd:


----------



## Tweegs (Sep 8, 2007)

Meteorite…..that’s funny.

Rained torrents here all weekend. Ground was too soft to get the tractor back there, had to haul sap buckets the old fashion way….slogging through wet sticky clay. Hell of a workout.

Got a better look at it, looks like the crown is standing by its branches, tethered to the trunk only by strips of bark now. Either my eyes have focused a little better or Mother Nature has lent a hand, wouldn’t put money on either option.

More rain tomorrow and high winds are forecast for Wednesday. Have to haul the buckets by hand until the ground firms up anyway. Think I’ll wait it out a few days, maybe she’ll come down the easy way…on her own.


----------



## slabmaster (Mar 30, 2008)

Good call waiting! They are saying 50 mph gusts are possible.Hope that does it for ya.It should.


----------

